# Rest In Peace (Hometown Trad Clothiers)



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Salt Lake City, Utah

**Maurice Anderson* (used to carry Oxxford suits among other things)
*Hepworth's/ Johnstown Ltd.* (John Hepworth was a sartorial mentor to many of my generation)
*Village Ltd.* (Mike McCormick was another local icon-- originally just off campus from the University of Utah)
*Chas. Felt
The Company
The Ltd.
Wm. B. Woods
English Pullman Tailors
Hibb's Clothing
Brownstone Studio*
*The Oxford Shop* (high quality shoes)
*Z.C.M.I.* (America's first department store according to many)
*Walk Over Shoes
Norman Sim's Hat Shop
Paris Clothing
Arthur Frank
The Polo Shop
*
*Also Noteworthy*​*Office and Things* (high end fountain pens from Mont Blanc, Parker, Waterman, Sheaffer, Rotring, A.T. Cross, etc.)
*Salt Lake Pen* (more high end fountain pens)
*Snelgrove's* (Malt Shops-- pure Americana)
*The Rainbow Rendezvous* (A dance hall/ social club I've heard about. Benny Goodman played here when he visited Utah, as did the Glenn Miller Orchestra). Between the Rainbow Rendezous, Saltair, Lagoon, and a few others, you could hear any of the major players in Jazz. Satchmo played the dance hall at Saltair. The Beach Boys played Lagoon, and even mentioned it in their song about Salt Lake City.
​


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

I trust your hometown has also fallen prey to the same phenomenon.

Local retailers crowded out by multinationals, clothes sewn in the third world, and by the spread of casual friday into casual everyday.

I wonder if an online sticky memorial could honor the great bastions of trad who suffered humiliation and defeat at the hands of heartless wall streeters who've never even set foot in your home town (much less their own shop)?

You've mentioned a few here and there, and expressed nostalgia. But what if this sort of nostalgia had a home, and an online cemetary?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Some I know of in Birmingham, primarily from thrifting:

*Richard's of Mountain Brook*--I have a great Norman Hilton 3to2 herringbone tweed sack from there. A young Ken Pollock shopped at Richard's.

*Lupo's of Mountain Brook*--I have an Oxxford suit from them; took it to the alterations tailor yesterday

*Sons & Harwell*--carried a lot of own label stuff, narrow ties & sack suits

*Blach's*--I have a nice Hickey-Freeman gray herringbone flannel suit from there

Quality stores still survive here, though, some less Trad than others. Harrison's Ltd (very Trad), Mobley & Sons, Plain Clothes and Shaia's (once Trad, now mostly Italian).


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Shep Miller, Southampton NY

Burton Ltd., East Hampton NY and East 41st St., NYC

Town Squire, Sayville NY

I dont know if it counts as small town, but Rogers, Peet Co. opened a branch in the SmithHaven Mall in Lake Grove NY in the early 70s and closed not too many years later. The main store at 42nd and 5th followed.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

We had one decent shop in town, Putzer's, which got smaller & smaller until they sold out to a national chain who went out of business a short time later. 

Brian


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Gone but not forgotten*

Tate-Brown, South Tryon Street, Charlotte NC
Ed Mellon, West Trade Street, Charlotte
Jack Wood Limited, South Tryon Street, Charlotte 
All wonderful trad shops that were victims of urban decay, the arrival of shopping malls and national chains filled with mediocre goods.
RIP, tom


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

*R.W. Camp* Middletown, CT and Essex, CT
*Henry Miller*Hartford, CT
*Stackpole Moore and Tryon* Hartford, CT (*not dead* but far less trad than it was 40 or even 10 years ago, that said, I did buy my white bucks there)
*Hillhouse* Providence, RI Hillhouse:Brown::J.Press:Yale

I'm sure Harris or Intrepid could correct but if I'm not mistaken, I should add

*Langrock* Langrockrinceton::J.Press:Yale

And I believe *Tarny's* in New London was the Whaling City's fairly trad store. Might have been more English than Trad though.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Anybody remember *Huntington Clothiers*?
Along with a wonderful catalog full of Huntington's own shirts, and stuff like Alden shoes, they used to own the coveted "Neckties.com" URL.
Did any forum member ever shop there?

How about *Carrol Reed*, *Chris Craft*, *Sousa & Lefkovits*, or others mentioned in the Preppy Handbook's mail order section?

A web site advertised the Carrol Reed name for sale awhile ago, indicating that the original Carrol Reed had gone belly up. They used to always have four panel cords in earth tones, and sometimes in brighter colors as well...


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Atlanta - *Spencer's Ltd.* and *Buckhead Men's Shop*

Ithaca, NY - *Irv Lewis / Stuart's (Stewart's?)*

Although not strictly a "Trad Clothier", *Triminghams* had some nice things in its day. My family made a tradition of spending Thanksgiving in Bermuda and I would always stock up on madras shirts there.


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

Los Angeles: *Joseph's* Mens Clothing. Tiny shop tucked in a old strip mall. Had an old owner and an even older alterations tailor. My maternal grandfather's only clothing haunt in LA. Not strictly trad by any means, but this was Los Angeles....


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

I must include my grandfather and father's store: Poling's (Ottumwa, IA [yes, believe it or not])

and my college employer: the Georgetown University Shop (D.C.)


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

dpihl said:


> Anybody remember *Huntington Clothiers*?
> 
> How about *Chris Craft*


I thought Chris Craft still existed...or is it just boats now without the classic loud foul weather gear?


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Coolidge24 said:


> I thought Chris Craft still existed...or is it just boats now without the classic loud foul weather gear?


None of the shops listed in my second post were from my "home town", so I merely threw them out as questions.

Here's what Wikipedia has to say about Chris Craft:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris-Craft_Industries

A quick look at the online store shows that the do indeed sell polo and hawaiian-style shirts, but no women's "duck shoes", and no foul weather gear, both of which were mentioned in the OPH.

Their gift catalogue used to be chock full of nautical and preppy stuff...

, it seems, has also abandoned the idea of colorful rubber footwear in the likeness of the Maine Hunting Moccasin


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*huntington-re david*

bought a couple of navy blazers from Huntington circa 90/91- 3 button sack yet-
Morgan would be most familiar sinc huntington Cloth was in his backyard.
sad-many late and lamented hse of trad- I remember getting a catalog from Sousa and Lefkovitz in early 80's! when did they vanish??

max


----------



## Nordicnomad (Jul 11, 2006)

Dphil: Well, at least you can still have lunch at Lamb's and lose the whole rest of the day browsing Sam Weller's.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Nordic Who???*



Nordicnomad said:


> Dphil: Well, at least you can still have lunch at Lamb's and lose the whole rest of the day browsing Sam Weller's.


Touche'.

I've always thought it was funny that the movers and shakers in this town either eat at Lamb's cafe, or over at the Lion House Pantry.

If we could ever get the Lambs and the Lions to break bread together, well, we wouldn't need the services of that famous law firm; "Wythe, Otani, Eyre, and Associates". 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Stanhope's in McLean, VA up route 123 from the Potomac School
The Georgetown Shop (my memory is failing me on this one) in DC
Britches in Tysons Croner and DC 
Abercrombie and Fitch
and seeing how annoyed some got about my Brooks bashing, I'll just stop here...


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Say it ain't so*



knickerbacker said:


> Stanhope's in McLean, VA up route 123 from the Potomac School
> The Georgetown Shop (my memory is failing me on this one) in DC
> Britches in Tysons Croner and DC
> Abercrombie and Fitch
> and seeing how annoyed some got about my Brooks bashing, I'll just stop here...


Tried in vain many times to locate Britches of Georgetown.
They sold me several cufflinks, and an exquisite pair of cavalry twills.
Too bad...


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

To add to the DC market:

Lewis & Thomas Saltz
Raleighs (not trad, but carried Southwick and HSM trad-ish suits)
Britches Great Outdoors (bought white bucks, Jack Purcells, madras shirts, etc. there)

And the worst turn-coat of them all:

Jos A. Bank (yes, it was headquartered in Baltimore, but for a good 40 years, DC was the only other outlet). Jos A. Bank used to have a natural shoulder, half lined, made-in-Baltimore product. They even offered a true sack cut in one line. What was once a proud Baltimore institution is now selling padded shouldered garments in every mall and shopping center.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Interesting how many good menswear shops whose passing is worthy of lamentation there would be in Salt Lake City alone!

I once had a thread on the main forum on the passing of the quality menswear shops on the Miracle Mile of Wilshire Boulevard in Los Angeles. There were four, all of them cheek by jowl--Desmond's, Silverwood's, Harris & Frank and Phelps-Terkel. I am not sure if they were "pure" Trad in the sense of J. Press, but all of them sold conservative, traditional American menswear.

The London Shops were another sad casualty of the casual trend.

Of good independent stores for traditional menswear in the Greater LA area there don't seem to be too many left--Carroll & Co., G.B.Harb & Son and Gary's are the only ones that come to mind. Anybody know of any others?


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

*Bermuda Trad*

Regrettably, the venerable Trimingham's is no more.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Max's Men's Store in Charleston was a favorite of my father's. It was a strictly Am Trad (3b sack, plain front trou) house until the end. They stocked sacks by Hickey Freeman, Norman Hilton, and Southwick. They claimed to have the country's largest in-house selection of Robert Talbott striped ties (3.25"). Max's was the only place I could find Robert Talbott silk striped watch straps. 

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Goodbye old friend*



Harris said:


> Max's Men's Store in Charleston was a favorite of my father's. It was a strictly Am Trad (3b sack, plain front trou) house until the end. They stocked sacks by Hickey Freeman, Norman Hilton, and Southwick. They claimed to have the country's largest in-house selection of Robert Talbott striped ties (3.25"). Max's was the only place I could find Robert Talbott silk striped watch straps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris


Good to have you back, Harris. People have been inquiring about your whereabouts for days and days. Your presence is always missed when you go away-- just thought you should know...

Although less memorable than the tennis sweater that Mr. McCormick custom ordered for me in the 1980's, my Village Ltd. Blazer was nevertheless a wardrobe staple for many years.

It was a silk tweed, in sort of a Prince of Wales/ Glenquart/ District check. Whatever you call it, it was medium brown with a charcoal blue overplaid, and a few hunter green and coral red window panes hiding here and there.

Today I have decided it will never fit me again, and there is no point in witholding it from somebody a bit more trim.

Before I send it to the thrift store, I ought to scan the label as a sort of memorial for the great service Mr. McCormick gave so many U. of U. grads over the years.


----------



## steedappeal (May 10, 2004)

Fond memories of Van Driver of Greenwich, Connecticut. Definitely had a man in the Hathaway aura about it.

Also, John Charles of Tarrytrown, NY which had a fantastic sale area filled with GTH slacks from Corbin, etc..


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

The question is why are these stores no more? Who stopped buying at them? Are their customers in the cemetery? Does one see their former customers when looking in the mirror?


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

fishertw said:


> Tate-Brown, South Tryon Street, Charlotte NC
> Ed Mellon, West Trade Street, Charlotte
> Jack Wood Limited, South Tryon Street, Charlotte
> All wonderful trad shops that were victims of urban decay, the arrival of shopping malls and national chains filled with mediocre goods.
> RIP, tom


Now you've stirred up some ancient burial grounds. My first adult-size clothes were from Tate-Brown in Charlotte, ca 1965. Until now, I was not sure that I'd recalled the name correctly. My father was a corporate gypsy, then, for General Foods. The south was a burgeoning region for GF, and my father was dashing from city to city opening sales offices, training staff, and moving on. We'd lived in three cities in the Carolinas and three in Florida in the eleven years I'd been tagging along. (I'd been born in Charlotte on a previous stay.) It was early fall. We'd just moved to Charlotte from Ft Lauderdale. Whereas my earlier elementary schools had required uniforms, my new school in Charlotte had a more liberal dresscode. Part of the reason was that the civil rights movement and busing had caused many whites to seek out any kind of private school to get their kids out of public schools. Though my school was nominally Catholic, the studentry was religiously diverse. My pal Steve Stein's mother was probably queasy enough sending her boy to a Catholic school without having to dress him in a recognizable uniform.

I didn't have much of a dress wardrobe and had quickly out-grown what I had. So, my father took me to Tate-Brown to get some serious clothes. I remember my haul clearly. One pair of black-on-cream prince of Wales plaid flannel pants with an olive decoration. One pair of grey flannels. One pair of tan mid-wale cords. One pair of burgundy Bass Weejun penny loafers. I'd wanted the drop tassel version, but it was not available in a 7A. To compensate, the salesman slipped me a pair of tassels afixed to a penny-sized disk of leather which I could slip in the penny strap to convert my penny loafers to tassel loafers. It turned out to be a moot point when I realized all the neat guys were wearing penny loafers in saddle tan. I also got three shirts, all button down oxfords, and to my mother's chagrin, all cotton. One white, one blue, and one yellow with widely spaced, faint orange pinstripes. To go with the grey flannels as the mandated Friday dress at school, a navy flannel blazer was whittled down to drape my scrawny frame. It would later have a school patch tacked to the breast pocket. To complement it, an olive-ish corduroy jacket, nifty with the pow pants. A red-navy-gold repp and a rust-olive-mustard paisley constituted my fledgling tie wardobe. The sweaters were an olive/grey brushed shetland v-neck and an orange alpaca golf cardigan. The one item I still have is a brown tubular leather (stitched down the center of the backside) belt with a round brass buckle. Size 30, by Canterbury. Before the beginning of the next school year, we moved to suburban Chicago.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Excellent!*



ROI said:


> Now you've stirred up some ancient burial grounds.


What an enjoyable memoir to read!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

JP Cox Clothiers (I think) in Rye, NY.

Wonderful creaking wood floor and wood cubbies for the shirts. Still have a pair of cashmere lined gloves from them.

Floor now supports mixing machines for a bagel shop.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Agreed*



dpihl said:


> What an enjoyable memoir to read!
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


ROI and DPHIL
I think many of us in the early-mid 60's were originally outfitted in shops like these. I bought my first Weejuns from Tate-Brown. I suspect that My new friend ROI was served by my old friend Mr. Bill Cashion who worked in the second or third floor "Traditional" shop of Tate Brown for many years. ROI-Do you happen to recall the tiny elevtor that took us to that mecca of traditional dress?
Tom


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

Stinchfield's, Palm Beach


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

ROI said:


> It turned out to be a moot point when I realized all the neat guys were wearing penny loafers in saddle tan.


Deer skin J&M from Milton's, Charlottetown Mall. Long gone. Alexander Julian's uncle. Based in Chapel Hill with stores in Charlotte, Atlanta, Dallas. Extensive J&M selection when that firm was at its zenith and still made in New England.

.

.

This Alden (724) approximates the J&M and may have been available from Jack Wood, S. Tryon, Charlotte. THE trad clothier in the area in that era, but a bit upscale for most high school hot dogs. Closed.


----------



## Spooter (Jul 15, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Interesting how many good menswear shops whose passing is worthy of lamentation there would be in Salt Lake City alone!
> 
> I once had a thread on the main forum on the passing of the quality menswear shops on the Miracle Mile of Wilshire Boulevard in Los Angeles. There were four, all of them cheek by jowl--Desmond's, Silverwood's, Harris & Frank and Phelps-Terkel. I am not sure if they were "pure" Trad in the sense of J. Press, but all of them sold conservative, traditional American menswear.
> 
> ...


Silverwoods was a large department store in the downtown area. The company lasted over 100 years. That shop in Mid-Wilshire was an appendage.


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

JLibourel said:


> Of good independent stores for traditional menswear in the Greater LA area there don't seem to be too many left--Carroll & Co., G.B.Harb & Son and Gary's are the only ones that come to mind. Anybody know of any others?


Unfortunately, I think you've listed them all. I'd only add that at least we have two Carroll & Co. stores, but still....


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's an old advertisement, apparently dating from around 1985. Hopefully someone here will be familiar with the company mentioned.


Leggett? I wouldn't consider them to be a 'trad' clothier. Leggett was a large chain of stand-alone and mall stores (~50 or so) based in Virginia that sold out to Belk about ten years ago.


----------



## CharlieChannel (Mar 16, 2006)

*Glen Cove, Long Island*

Cove Tailors in Glen Cove, N.Y. Featured Witty Bros.,
tuxedos, and personal service. I posted about it on 
another thread, I think.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Shoe Stores?*

How could I possibly forget about The Oxford Shop and also Walk Over Shoes??? Florshiem used to have a store in every mall, and yet the Oxford shop was able to survive the onslaught. They even stuck it out when Nordstrom came to town! Don't know how they did it...


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

I once called every company listed in the OPH requesting a catalog. "H. Stockton" of Altanta never sent me a catalogue, but used to send me post cards. Lo and behold, here they are, alive and well.

Gokey's was purchased by Orvis of Manchester. You can still purchase the snakeproof boots that the OPH gushed about, just not from Gokey's.

Leslie & Co. used to send the same identical catalog as Harold's. I'm pretty sure they merged at some point. This is definately not the old Leslie's, but it is an interesting site if you are into bullion embroidered blazer badges.

The Tog Shop used to send catalogs full of products listed as "Haymaker LaCoste", rather than "Izod". Apparently, Appleseed's has purchased the Tog Shop, and resurrected it. No menswear in either product line up, however. Used to love the embroidered cords and other festive apparel in Appleseed's Christmas catalog.
https://multichannelmerchant.com/mag/tog_shop_ab/
https://multichannelmerchant.com/mag/appleseeds_buy_tog_0801/

https://www.togshop.com/

Eddie Bauer has been spun off from the company that used to own James River Traders (JRT), and Spiegel.

https://calbears.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4155/is_20050221/ai_n11847074/print

No idea what has become of Carroll Reed, the catalog that used to carry so many men's trousers in four panel corduroy.

https://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_hb5102/is_199412/ai_n18537189
https://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=990CE5D61F3BF931A35751C0A963958260
https://cowhampshire.blogharbor.com/blog/_archives/2006/8/26/2115531.html


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

kitonbrioni said:


> The question is why are these stores no more? Who stopped buying at them? Are their customers in the cemetery? Does one see their former customers when looking in the mirror?


Short answer, yes, looking right back at them in the mirror, saying gee, I never wear (insert- suit, sportcoat, etc...) anymore, and when I do buy one, it is at a discount house


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

kitonbrioni said:


> The question is why are these stores no more? Who stopped buying at them? Are their customers in the cemetery? Does one see their former customers when looking in the mirror?


That's the way capitalism works...you grow or die. One off shops often only exist by the sweat of a single owner. Once he or she is gone, that's it. Also, certainly clothing trends are different now than 50 years ago. The people that really wear and buy this stuff are much fewer now than back then.

Danny


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

Terry & Juden and also Stagg, Ltd. in New Orleans.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Frankel's and Reichardt's in Des Moines, Iowa. RIP. :icon_pale:


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

dpihl said:


> Anybody remember *Huntington Clothiers*?


Remember them? He11, I've still got some seasonal stuff in my closet from there.



dpihl said:


> How could I possibly forget ... Walk Over Shoes??? Florshiem used to have a store in every mall...


Ditto. I've still got my Walk Over brown and white saddle shoes and a pair of burgandy Florsheim Imperial saddle shoes as well. Both are getting a little rough, but I can't bear to part with them.

Scott


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Danny said:


> That's the way capitalism works...you grow or die. One off shops often only exist by the sweat of a single owner. Once he or she is gone, that's it. Also, certainly clothing trends are different now than 50 years ago. The people that really wear and buy this stuff are much fewer now than back then.
> 
> Danny


I wholeheartedly agree. I think it's interesting and a bit sad that even in small Midwestern towns in places like Iowa there were men's clothiers selling quality Ivy league style clothing (sack suits, etc.) -- many of these stores were gems that no longer exist. I think that, in part, they were done away with by the emergence of shopping malls anchored by department stores. And, more significantly, in recent years the clothing trends (e.g., business casual) pretty much have decimated much of the demand for men's business/dress clothing. There simply isn't sufficient demand to keep many of these smaller, independently owned shops in business.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Kleinhan's in Buffalo. Yes, O'Connell's actually had some competition 15 years ago.


----------



## thomj513 (Apr 7, 2006)

Desmond's Clothiers in Palm Springs, Ca. Carried men's and women's clothes. The menswear had a definate Italian influence but they still had a nice selection of TRAD style of clothes, shoes and accessories. Maloof's, next door to the old Desmond's, is still in business but it's becoming more trendy/fashion-forward for whatever that's worth. I'm guessing Maloof's will be gone in a year or two.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Are Cottage Industries the Salvation of Trad?*



Danny said:


> One off shops often only exist by the sweat of a single owner. Once he or she is gone, that's it.Danny


I too find it interesting that so many cottage industries have popped up to support the increasingly alienated Trad community. Bow tie specific web sites top the list, as there are so many of them. There are very few towns in America where you can walk into a store and purchase a passable bow tie on the spot.

Other Trad niches are surely being served by folks in Cottage-industry settings. Preppy hairbands, canvas bags, d-ring belts, etc.

Our own Mr. Wang's pocket squares aren't trad-specific, but he also offers some very traditional cuff-links. You know, the impossible to find double-button variety (as upposed to the swivel jointed clip-ons).


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Naval Gent said:


> Remember them? He11, I've still got some seasonal stuff in my closet from there.
> 
> Ditto. I've still got my Walk Over brown and white saddle shoes and a pair of burgandy Florsheim Imperial saddle shoes as well. Both are getting a little rough, but I can't bear to part with them.
> 
> Scott


I have a Huntington tweed 3 button sack sport coat, but I am wondering if that is the same company as Huntington Clothiers. My label is just "Huntington". Did a lot of mail order I think.:icon_smile:


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

*Huntington Clothiers in Columbus, OH*

I shopped by mail order at that time in the 80s. Got several wonderfully light but warm herringbone and tweed jackets from them but outgrew them and deposited them in the local thrift shop. Also still have several neat ties. Their dress shirts were great too. I had a Huntington OCBD with green pencil stripes that I wore for years it was so comfortable and collar roll was so perfect, until I outgrew the neck and sleeve sizes. It was pretty frazzled with use anyway. Like you I was so disappointed when it closed, albeit I don't know exactly when: I just stopped getting their practical little catalogue. I always wanted to go to Columbus to visit the store but never made it. To me it was everything trad like O'Connell's.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

windsor said:


> I have a Huntington tweed 3 button sack sport coat, but I am wondering if that is the same company as Huntington Clothiers. My label is just "Huntington". Did a lot of mail order I think.:icon_smile:


If it's kinda' horizontal with block letters, that's them.

Scott


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

philm said:


> I always wanted to go to Columbus to visit the store but never made it. To me it was everything trad like O'Connell's.


And much more reasonably priced.

Scott


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Frankel's and Reichardt's in Des Moines, Iowa. RIP. :icon_pale:


To the southeast of Bill Reichardt's in DSM, in the "wilds" of Ottumwa, IA, where I was raised, was The Hub Clothiers which i was raised on from the mid-50's through 1962. It was everything trad for the time. It was the heyday of Gant dress shirts and the collar pin stuck through the rounded collar dress shirts. There were also tab collars with the real button tab, the narrow ties galore, and the narrow lapel, three button sack tweed, corderoy three-piece suits which were very popular. I loved the place: stacks of white cotton dress shirts, tailor on the spot, shop accountant/cashier, and the smell of the shop was wonderful. Right there on Main Street in Ottumwa. Long gone now.

Fortunately when I moved to Boulder, Co for college I quickly found the Regiment up on the hill and felt almost at home; and it might have been a bit upscale from The Hub. The Regiment is still in business and even has a second shop in Ft. Collins.

I know Spencer, IA clear up in NW Iowa where Hansen's resides. I buy from there through the internet and everytime that I do I pause and think of the Hub. Spencer has always been smaller than Ottumwa (which was around 35,000 when I was there). How does Mr. Hansen do it with the top brands he carries? Lots of rich grain farmers surround Spencer for one. But it is hard to think of them as trad. Maybe someone can answer my question. It is very rural there. Of course Hansen's tradition of excellence is great.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

Naval Gent said:


> And much more reasonably priced.
> 
> Scott


Yes--much more as I recall. I always thought that the trad folks around The Ohio State University would keep them going. God I loved the sketch of the front of the shop on their catalogue.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

philm said:


> To the southeast of Bill Reichardt's in DSM, in the "wilds" of Ottumwa, IA, where I was raised, was The Hub Clothiers which i was raised on from the mid-50's through 1962. It was everything trad for the time. It was the heyday of Gant dress shirts and the collar pin stuck through the rounded collar dress shirts. There were also tab collars with the real button tab, the narrow ties galore, and the narrow lapel, three button sack tweed, corderoy three-piece suits which were very popular. I loved the place: stacks of white cotton dress shirts, tailor on the spot, shop accountant/cashier, and the smell of the shop was wonderful. Right there on Main Street in Ottumwa. Long gone now.


This is astonishing. I also grew up in Ottumwa, IA where my father and grandfather owned one of the Hub's competitors (I described our shop in an earlier post). As I was barely allowed to set foot in the Hub as a kid, I had no idea it, too, was such a tradly place. I though our shop had a lock on the look. Who knew the rolling hills of southeastern Iowa held such bastions of trad?

HL


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Great thread. In my home town of Jefferson City, MO we had a great little haberdashery called Meyerhardt's that's been gone thirty years now. The owner, Julius Meyerhardt who himself has been gone half that time, was one of my early inspirations in life. He was an attorney *and* a haberdasher, operating both a law practice and a retail shop simultaneously. It was a classic gentlemen's shop - crimson carpeting, lots of dark wood fixtures, walls adorned by several coats of arms as well as a suit of armor near the front door. Julius was the elder statesman of our little synagogue and I got to know him very well through the years - during my high school and college years we spent quite a bit of time chatting about our shared passions of great clothes as well as the law.

Roughly 30 miles to the north via US Highway 63 lies the collegiate burgh of Columbia, home of my undergraduate alma mater the University of Missouri. Within its borders were situated two fine men's shops - Puckett's and Bingham's. The latter continues its existence, occupying two floors on a prominent downtown corner. The former, which operated across the street and 3/4 of a block to the east, met its demise last year after the last member of the Puckett family interested in running the place passed away. Puckett's was a classic old-school haberdashery -- the kind of place where they still offered you a Scotch or bourbon (in a real highball glass, no less) while you perused their wares. They had one of the finest selection of braces I've ever seen.

In my present domicile of St. Louis we still have a couple of independent men's stores, interestingly enough right across the street from each other. Sam Cavato, the only Missouri entry on the Esquire 100, is clearly the highest end shop in town carrying wares even more exclusive and expensive than those found downstairs at Neiman Marcus. I'm not sure I could even afford a pocket square in there and since their staff tends to intimidate the hell out of anyone they don't believe to be a "serious" customer, I rarely darken their door. Woody's on the other hand, is a cozy little shop situated in a small shopping and office complex across the street. Lots of trad suits and classic sportswear. They also tend to carry some really great, colorful socks. Gone but not forgotten in the Gateway City -- John Carl (Cavato is now in that space), Boyd's (a small, local department store that had a couple of locations, closed for a few years and tried to revive as a trad clothier only to fail within months), F. Rutledge Haberdashers (a couple of my colleagues from a former firm and I used to spend nearly every lunch hour perusing this shop and chatting up Frank, the proprietor. He was a really great guy who really paid attention to his customers. Naturally he maintained a card file with customer's home and office addresses and phone numbers as well as birthdates and spouse's name. He also remembered me telling him that my wife was a teacher. When my 29th birthday was approaching he called my wife at 4 p.m. (knowing she'd be home and I wouldn't) to let her know what I'd been looking at during my visits to the store -- in this case a pair of silver and enamel ball-stud cufflinks. By the time she got to the shop he had them packaged and gift wrapped. When he got ready to close up shop (later that summer, unfortunately) he gave my colleagues and me advanced notice and we were able to pick up quite a few below-cost bargains. I know that I picked up a handful of ties for I think a collective sum of around $40.00, not to mention a pair of Bill's Khakis for around $25. Frank bounced around a few other shops in the area - Mark Shale for a while and Mr. Guy as well, but I don't think these establishments gave him the freedom to purchase the inventory he liked to stock in his own place so he kind of vanished from the local fashion scene.

Man, it's great to have a place to reminisce about stuff like this!


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't forget Harvey Ltd. in Clayton. Owned by Ted Lapides, a wonderful man. He moved to St. Louis from Providence where his family owned Harvey Ltd. for many years. They were still in business there when I took a kid to visit Brown about 6 years ago, but the inventory suggested both the customary departure from traditional style as well as a serious lack of customers. The St. Louis store, which closed ages ago, was a fine establishment.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> This is astonishing. I also grew up in Ottumwa, IA where my father and grandfather owned one of the Hub's competitors (I described our shop in an earlier post). As I was barely allowed to set foot in the Hub as a kid, I had no idea it, too, was such a tradly place. I though our shop had a lock on the look. Who knew the rolling hills of southeastern Iowa held such bastions of trad?
> 
> HL


I wish I could remember. I think our mother got us started as young kids at The Hub. Maybe the owners went to our church. Maybe that was the tie. Also remember Berstein's clear down on Main Street heading for the East End by the Viaduct? Not trad. but what a wholesaler. Still had clothes in the cardboard boxes. Maybe, too, Polings might have been considered a step up in trad from The Hub.

I know we'll visit more offline.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

Mr. H said:


> Great thread. In my home town of Jefferson City, MO we had a great little haberdashery called Meyerhardt's that's been gone thirty years now. The owner, Julius Meyerhardt who himself has been gone half that time, was one of my early inspirations in life. He was an attorney *and* a haberdasher, operating both a law practice and a retail shop simultaneously. It was a classic gentlemen's shop - crimson carpeting, lots of dark wood fixtures, walls adorned by several coats of arms as well as a suit of armor near the front door. Julius was the elder statesman of our little synagogue and I got to know him very well through the years - during my high school and college years we spent quite a bit of time chatting about our shared passions of great clothes as well as the law.
> 
> Roughly 30 miles to the north via US Highway 63 lies the collegiate burgh of Columbia, home of my undergraduate alma mater the University of Missouri. Within its borders were situated two fine men's shops - Puckett's and Bingham's. The latter continues its existence, occupying two floors on a prominent downtown corner. The former, which operated across the street and 3/4 of a block to the east, met its demise last year after the last member of the Puckett family interested in running the place passed away. Puckett's was a classic old-school haberdashery -- the kind of place where they still offered you a Scotch or bourbon (in a real highball glass, no less) while you perused their wares. They had one of the finest selection of braces I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Highway 63 also runs through Ottumwa, IA. Maybe an article about the trad stores of that region "Highway 63 Tradition" is in order. I agree, what a great thread this is.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> This is astonishing. I also grew up in Ottumwa, IA where my father and grandfather owned one of the Hub's competitors (I described our shop in an earlier post). As I was barely allowed to set foot in the Hub as a kid, I had no idea it, too, was such a tradly place. I though our shop had a lock on the look. Who knew the rolling hills of southeastern Iowa held such bastions of trad?
> 
> HL


HL: My younger brother worked at The Hub in high school and college. I think, this is astonishing, he might also have worked for your dad at Poling's. He now is very well to do stockbroker VP in Cedar Rapids in charge of opening new offices such as in Omaha, Lincoln, and KC. He is more sartorial than me; and he buys at a wonderful trad shop in CR called Clancy's, which must be on our list. Pretty good for an English major who went to William Penn College in Oskaloosa between The Hub/Polings and Reichart's in DSM on Hwy 63 a county away.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

philm said:


> Highway 63 also runs through Ottumwa, IA. Maybe an article about the trad stores of that region "Highway 63 Tradition" is in order. I agree, what a great thread this is.


How depressing. Highway 63 runs right through my (current) town, though the closest to trad here is found at resale shops. Of course, there used to be a Florsheim factory here, so that's something.

Anybody know of any trad shops in the SW Missouri area?


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

wnh said:


> How depressing. Highway 63 runs right through my (current) town, though the closest to trad here is found at resale shops. Of course, there used to be a Florsheim factory here, so that's something.
> 
> Anybody know of any trad shops in the SW Missouri area?


Sorry. Guess there will be no article about the past.

For SW MO there must be something in Springfield which is a fairly large place.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

*DC obits for trad stores*

Arthur Adler's which then became John Adler closed a few years ago-southwick,alden,talbot et al

The georgetown shope was est and owned by Thomas Saltz. His first store was with his brother Lewis and Thos Saltz which wasn't exclusively Trad.

Wm Fox is modern trad now was more traditional when on Penn Ave

Finally Paul Bennett's in Bethesda.

In Chapel Hill
Milton's and Maurice's as well as Laycock's for weejuns


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Nice post,

Sulka, NYC. 
Kralls LTD Troy, NY

Nice day


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

philm said:


> Sorry. Guess there will be no article about the past.
> 
> For SW MO there must be something in Springfield which is a fairly large place.


That's what I'm hoping. I'm originally from Springfield and will be moving back in December. I know of one store that carries Bills Khakis and a few other goodies, but most of the wares are pleated and darted (and some just plain ugly). I may have to drive a few hours to get my trad fix.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

wnh said:


> That's what I'm hoping. I'm originally from Springfield and will be moving back in December. I know of one store that carries Bills Khakis and a few other goodies, but most of the wares are pleated and darted (and some just plain ugly). I may have to drive a few hours to get my trad fix.


Let 'em know what you're after. You'll not make out at the half of half sale, but I'm sure they can get you what you need. You'll find it's a much easier way to shop. Hickey, Sammy, Southwick, RNG all make sacks. Ties are 3-7 days out if you have to have them cut.


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Funny I also grew up in Iowa. I have a suit hanger from Poling’s in Ottumwa but I barely remember it but I am sure my Father frequented the place. (What year did it close?) I keep a hanger collection – good memories and something I can use. I also remember the Hub I used to go with a family member who was frugal. I recall the smell of the store too. I must say I remember better the dress shops in Ottumwa where I went with my Mother when I was just wee lad. I think Sieferts or Graham’s in Ottumwa? In one the store manager had this large desk on a balcony, I was placed on a chair opposite the desk while my Mother shopped. I recall I was scared of her as she used to grill me about whether I ate my veggies and such. Another store maybe it was Younkers used to have a talking bird in the children’s department. I think his name was Seymour? As I recall about all he said was his name and that he wanted a cracker.

Southwest in the hills of southern Iowa there used to be a store called Ireland’s in Centerville that had phenomenal stock of clothes. The owner was a cranky old guy that never put anything on sale rather it went to the basement or upper floors. He was legendary for having a huge inventory. I think it is still going.

Yes I know Clancy’s in CR I must admit that I am surprised it is still going. Bremer’s in Iowa City closed a few years ago which I believe had been open over 100 years. It was the store that sold the first interview suit to many a U of Iowa grad. I heard Reichardt’s closed this year. Bill died and was of ill health for a few years prior when the family sold the store to the group that owns Mr. B’s and Badower’s. (My family has had a home near his on West Okoboji for years.) Bill was a colorful guy.

Hansen’s in Spencer has very low overhead and they also run a dry cleaners but the traffic going to Okoboji Lake is the main reason it stays in business. If I recall they used to have a seasonal store in Arnold’s Park? (Okoboji is Iowa’s version of the Hamptons or Cape – where Iowa and Nebraska go to vacation - many used to go for the summer) Many men use Hansen's to stock up when they are in the area and the phone or internet service is also great. (Free shipping) The owner is a treasure being in the business for over 60 years, once he meets you he “knows” what works on you and what doesn’t. In an amazingly short time he can put together a season wardrobe that looks great and works together. Many Midwest men enjoy this service. Here is a link to a story about him. (I don’t have any interest this other than I thought it was a cute story about a good guy)



I drop a good chunk of money in Spencer as there is a great interior design shop with another owner with equal talents but with a frugal streak – I’ve had him work on my homes to great results – the island home was in AD. I like to work with these types as it is a good way to stay grounded.

Thanks for the post on these shops – it was a fun reminder.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Let 'em know what you're after. You'll not make out at the half of half sale, but I'm sure they can get you what you need. You'll find it's a much easier way to shop. Hickey, Sammy, Southwick, RNG all make sacks. Ties are 3-7 days out if you have to have them cut.


A wonderful idea, but nowhere near close to my budget. The store in question does carry some great Sammy odd trousers, but pleats just aren't my thing. I was more lamenting the fact that it's not a _traditional_ men's store (indeed, half the place is women's clothing) than worrying about not getting precisely what I want.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

VC2000 said:


> Southwest in the hills of southern Iowa there used to be a store called Ireland's in Centerville that had phenomenal stock of clothes. The owner was a cranky old guy that never put anything on sale rather it went to the basement or upper floors. He was legendary for having a huge inventory. I think it is still going.


Interesting. My wife and I have visited Centerville for Pancake Day (last Saturday of September) for the past three or four years, though we've never really ventured further than the town square, since that is where all the festivities take place. Any idea where this store is? The closest thing I've found to decent menswear was a rack or two of men's resale items in some women's store on the south (?) side of the square. In fact, I purchased a BB tan poplin sack jacket there last year.


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

wnh said:


> Interesting. My wife and I have visited Centerville for Pancake Day (last Saturday of September) for the past three or four years, though we've never really ventured further than the town square, since that is where all the festivities take place. Any idea where this store is? The closest thing I've found to decent menswear was a rack or two of men's resale items in some women's store on the south (?) side of the square. In fact, I purchased a BB tan poplin sack jacket there last year.


Funny - I know Pancake Day well - I was there last year. I went to a funeral and happened to be in the area. I used to march in the parade in high school. Centerville is supposed to have the largest town square. Not sure if that is true but it is the town's slogan. Ireland's is on the south side of the square on the west side of the block. The street breaks it into halves with the bank on one side and then the other block. (On Pancake Day the stage is setup there - so it should be west of the stage.) You might have gotten something there as Ireland's used to carry some women's clothing. There was another shop Purdum's I think but I think that has closed. Years ago there was a men's store called Trotters which closed a long time ago. (The carried Boy Scout clothing thus I was a customer in the day) The Ireland family sold the store to an employee so I don't know what became of the stock or how it is managed today.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

VC2000 said:


> Funny I also grew up in Iowa. I have a suit hanger from Poling's in Ottumwa but I barely remember it but I am sure my Father frequented the place. (What year did it close?) I keep a hanger collection - good memories and something I can use. I also remember the Hub I used to go with a family member who was frugal. I recall the smell of the store too. I must say I remember better the dress shops in Ottumwa where I went with my Mother when I was just wee lad. I think Sieferts or Graham's in Ottumwa? In one the store manager had this large desk on a balcony, I was placed on a chair opposite the desk while my Mother shopped. I recall I was scared of her as she used to grill me about whether I ate my veggies and such. Another store maybe it was Younkers used to have a talking bird in the children's department. I think his name was Seymour? As I recall about all he said was his name and that he wanted a cracker.
> 
> Southwest in the hills of southern Iowa there used to be a store called Ireland's in Centerville that had phenomenal stock of clothes. The owner was a cranky old guy that never put anything on sale rather it went to the basement or upper floors. He was legendary for having a huge inventory. I think it is still going.
> 
> ...


This post of yours makes this thread even better. My old roommate in Iowa City is the son of the once owner of Bremer's. I did not know about Ireland's in Centerville. I'm going to call my brother to make sure that Clancy's is still going. I've still got hangers from there.

That is wonderful info about Hansen's in Spencer. I used to get in there quite often in the seventies and eighties, but never knew about it. It is also good to hear that Okoboji is doing well. I never knew that folks from Nebraska vacationed there, but it makes sense for a number of reasons.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

kitonbrioni said:


> The question is why are these stores no more? Who stopped buying at them? Are their customers in the cemetery? Does one see their former customers when looking in the mirror?


Just look around.....no one dresses nicely anymore, except for us, apparently! I know so many successful people who don't own more than a couple of suits and a blazer or two.
My entry.....sigh......The English Shop, Princeton, NJ. Just when I was able to afford to shop there, they threw in the towel. Multiple sources say that Nick Hilton is just great, so that is my next venture. Bill


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

philm said:


> This post of yours makes this thread even better. My old roommate in Iowa City is the son of the once owner of Bremer's. I did not know about Ireland's in Centerville. I'm going to call my brother to make sure that Clancy's is still going. I've still got hangers from there.
> 
> That is wonderful info about Hansen's in Spencer. I used to get in there quite often in the seventies and eighties, but never knew about it. It is also good to hear that Okoboji is doing well. I never knew that folks from Nebraska vacationed there, but it makes sense for a number of reasons.


I'll have to check but I don't think I have a Clancy's hanger. I might have to add one if they are still in business. It has been several years since I have been through CR. My family used to own a banking chain that had offices in CR but we sold to a national operation so I just don't have a reason to get there.

I can't say I recommend Ireland's just a note for a RIP of a small town retailer. The best brand I think Ireland's carried was Hart Schaffner most of the inventory was lower quality than that. Hansen's carries better brands.

I was surprised Bremer's closed as I thought the U of I would support it as they worked hard to retail to the tastes of students. I only learned of the closing when I went to the Reichardt's sale last spring - they had a jacket with a Bremer's label inside - a clerk said they had closed and they bought the inventory. How long was Bremer's in business? I thought I saw at one point it was one of the oldest businesses in the state? I regret I don't think I have a hanger from there. Cedar Rapids went through a downturn after McLeod went down and Worldcom cut jobs so I figured Clancy's might have suffered as well. It was downtown which heavily suffered as most of the Collins/Aegon types shopped at the malls by the HQs and are casual workplaces.

In fairness I should say that Omaha residents go to Boji - at some point Nebraska folks go Ogallala. Been that way since the mid 1800's thus Omaha Point on West Lake. Many Sioux City and South Dakota residents go to Boji too to work on their University of Okoboji degrees. Gateway money came over first and now the credit card executives and other business people enjoying the SD business haven. A mere 25 feet frontage on West Boji will cost you over $1 million + miniumum regardless of the structure. Not Hampton prices but fairly spendy for a place surrounded by corn and most "cabins" are on at least 50 to 100 foot lots. The old cabins are quickly being replaced.

Yes Duane at Hansen's is one of those stories/people that you just want to see make it. Third generation adapting to make it work. I really think he is just thrilled to sell clothing and finds the internet business shocking. The true kid in a candy store story. (The video on my link was heartwarming.)


----------



## okdc (Aug 23, 2007)

*Markets*

The recent book Deluxe: How Luxury Lost its Lustre briefly touches on this sort of subject. It is all about brands now and those are best distrubuted through large chains. The markets has weeded out most of the independent shops, but the good news is that the exceptional few will probably survive. The thing that makes it difficult for the little guys is that they are trying to sell brands, not really their own stuff. They find it hard to compete with the advertising budget and convenience of the large chains. Yes, taste has changed, especially in regards to the Trad style, but it can make a comeback. I think you will see a revival of the old school bench tailor as people get sick of logo/brand obsession of today. A certain number of people will start going back to the local bench tailor for their suits, slacks, and blazers, enough people for a modest revival, a niche. The gentleman making suits by hand, not just selling ready to wear. The small indepent clothing shop will have a tougher time, though. The return of the local cottage industry of tailoring and custom suits.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks to you all for the fun reading.

I was born in CR but moved to Michigan when I was 14. I remember going with my dad to a men's shop called "The Syndicate." As a little shaver I thought the store had a mob connection. I seem to recall he also went to Clancy's. Was the name "Clancy's, Ltd."? One of my prize clothing possessions is a hanger from Armstrong's ("Where quality is economy").

I now live in the Twin Cities where I've seen the same decline that you have all seen. Just off the top of my head: Juster's, Liemandt's, Sims, Hubert White now down to one store (I couldn't afford it back then anyway). Not so much "trad" but just solid midwestern good quality menswear. There is a BB but it decamped for The Mall of America years ago. I (and the unfortunate former owners of these stores) ascribe the decline here solely to the business casual movement. In fact, in downtown St. Paul, if you wear a tie you are almost certain to be a security guard.



> And the worst turn-coat of them all: Jos A. Bank


Well, would only the men where I work get their clothes from Jos. A. Bank--our "class quotient" would go up 100%!

Good luck,
Don


----------



## okdc (Aug 23, 2007)

*Business Casual*

I have seen business casual brought up as the culprit in the decline of the better clothing independent stores. I think this is changing as Americans get serious about dressing up again. Look at the rise of forums, that points in the right direction. While dressing up may be other forms of style than trad, I think people are moving away from the sad business casual. It will be hard for the independent stores to compete, but the really exceptional stores will thrive.


----------



## Haystack (Mar 17, 2005)

Bremers, Iowa City...

A Java Juice now operates where Bremers was. Bremers lost their way during the last few years of business. I was never quite sure if they were primarily a store for a business person, primarily a women's store, or primarily a store for the UI college student. The people that worked there were not all that friendly either. Their suits were not cheap enough for the typical UI student as most retailed greater than $600 and they were rarely on sale. 

Most students now buy their black or charcoal interview suit at either Express or Austin Burke on Clinton St.

I think Clancy's in the Crapids is still open although I never have been there but recently heard a jingle about them on a radio ad ( I think).


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Requiem In Pace Bunce Brothers*

Bunce Brothers was a leading purveyor of trad apparel to generations in Cleveland, Ohio and the surrounding Western Reserve area of Ohio. With stores in downtown Cleveland, Shaker Square and Orange, Bunce stocked all of the leading trad brands - Southwick, Linnett, Troy Shirtmakers, Allen Paine, Talbott, Alden and others in a multitude of colors and sizes. Picked up a great Trafalgar belt with a foxhead buckle in the early 1980's that I still have and wear.

Unfortunately, Bunce Brothers fell victim to the cruel hoax known as the 1990s democratization of the American workplace where people of all stripes can head off to work dressed as though they are preparing to wash and wax the MG or tend to the prize roses in the garden. As my father used to rhetorically ask - Son, do you want to dress like a member or a caddy? The choice was always obvious to me. Requiem in pace, Bunce Brothers!


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

philm said:


> Highway 63 also runs through Ottumwa, IA. Maybe an article about the trad stores of that region "Highway 63 Tradition" is in order. I agree, what a great thread this is.


Highway 63 - The "Trail of Trad"


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

okdc said:


> I have seen business casual brought up as the culprit in the decline of the better clothing independent stores. I think this is changing as Americans get serious about dressing up again. Look at the rise of forums, that points in the right direction. While dressing up may be other forms of style than trad, I think people are moving away from the sad business casual. It will be hard for the independent stores to compete, but the really exceptional stores will thrive.


OK, I hope it is not wishful thinking, but I do agree. Unfortunately, it is too little, too late to save or revive the great stores. The gents in my circle who do dress well usually go to Nordstrom, or perhaps to larger establishments like Paul Stuart or BB. As in many retail areas, independent clothing stores face an uphill battle. Bill


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mr. H said:


> Highway 63 - The "Trail of Trad"


And imagine...all those years growing up in Iowa and I never knew such a magical place existed.


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

Mr. H said:


> Highway 63 - The "Trail of Trad"


I like it: like the trail of tears.


----------



## Georgetown Prep (Jun 10, 2008)

*Mallards*

Does anyone who may have lived downtown Chicago remember the classic gentleman's store called Mallards? I recall it was located near the financial district (LaSalle Street) above a Crate and Barrell store. You could really get some very well made items at a bit of a lower cost since the store wasn't paying super high rents like stores on the Magnificent Mile. In addition, the clerks really took time to learn your name and provide a real service. When an item came in that I had mentioned I was interested it, my clerk would set it aside for me and call me to drop by. You just don't get that kind of service anymore these days. RIP, Mallards.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

Georgetown Prep said:


> Does anyone who may have lived downtown Chicago remember the classic gentleman's store called Mallards? I recall it was located near the financial district (LaSalle Street) above a Crate and Barrell store. You could really get some very well made items at a bit of a lower cost since the store wasn't paying super high rents like stores on the Magnificent Mile. In addition, the clerks really took time to learn your name and provide a real service. When an item came in that I had mentioned I was interested it, my clerk would set it aside for me and call me to drop by. You just don't get that kind of service anymore these days. RIP, Mallards.


Mallards was the invention of Phil Kelly, who had been CEO of Marshall Field's, and Joe Cecil, a merchandising VP at Field's. They tried to adapt to a specialty store an idea that was growing in department stores at the time: direct sourcing. With a Rolodex full of third world contract manufacturers, they set about building a chain of shops to sell 
preppy/trad basics at sharp prices.

Unfortunately, with only three or four stores in the Chicago area, they were unable to generate enough volume to take full advantage of their cheap sourcing strategy. Meanwhile, the rest of the market caught on and, thus, you can buy a cashmere sweater for $69 in any department or discount store. It's hard for an independent merchant, even a well-connected one, to compete on price and variety with Bean, TJMaxx, or a department store on perpetual sale. The minimum order of two colors of a shirt (a blue and a white pinpoint oxford) might be all the dress shirts a small retailer can digest for six or nine months. Next year, he might buy a red and white stripe. Even within the limited scope of traditional taste, a choice of two or three basic items (repeated in several departments) won't attract frequent customer visits.

Mallards hung on for about a decade stretching from the mid-80's to mid-90's. I suspect Phil Kelly must have called it a career after Mallards. Joe Cecil's name still pops up every now and then in DNR, though I can't recall his most recent association.

A Chicago store I miss is Brittany Ltd, Chicago's home of Southwick and Norman Hilton and an early advocate of Ralph Lauren. Brittany had three locations: North Michigan Ave, LaSalle St, and Northbrook Court mall. After several years of death throes, Brittany folded in about 1985. Now that the Chicago branch of Paul Stuart is either shrinking or disappearing, I don't know where Chicago's most supercilious salesmen will congregate.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Young Man's Fancy*

Does anyone here remember this store? It was an traditional independent mens' and boys' clothing store in San Francisco.

Very old school, knowledgable salespeople. As a kid I just remember seeing stacks of trousers on several wood tables, I believe they carried Robert Talbott ties. I remember getting my first brass-buttoned blue blazer there (Polo Ralph Lauren).

They gave out a free 3" x 4" mini-booklet which suggested what a young man should have in his wardrobe (1 blue blazer + 1 tweed sportcoat, 1 suit in navy or grey, etc.) as well as a diagram on tying a four-in-hand knot, how to pack, laundry tips, color suggestions. This would come in handy even for us grown-ups nowadays, yes?

I think they closed sometime in the late 90s, I may be wrong. I assume they closed when tradtional dress began to decline and people began to dress more casual. Or perhaps the main customer base got older and the next generation shopped elsewhere (mall department stores, discounters).

Of course, now that I'm old enough to appreciate a store like that (and able to make my own purchases), it's gone (sigh).

Anyone?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*ROI*

ROI

Only San Francisco store, and it is really a NY store was Sulka, that closed in the 90 time frame.
They were up 2-3 blocks, above the Drake hotel area.
I had been in this store a few times, and picked up odd and end things I needed, before they shut down.
I bought my first clothing from the NY store, in the mid 1960 time frame.
An elegant place, had a store in NY, Chicago and I think San Francisco maybe.
I enjoyed this part of Chicago when on meetings, trips what have you.
Nice day


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

My career has taken me to several parts of the country. A moment of silence for these great Trad Shops that no longer are with us. Dunham's of Maine, Whillock Brothers of Rochester, New York; Jack Wood Ltd. of Charlotte, North Carolina and the great bastion of bastions Chipp Inc. of New York. May they rest in peace.


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

*And in Charlottesville, of all places, ...*

... Ed Michtom's Ltd. Done in by Casual Fridays and a slightly shady _former_ owner.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Georgetown Prep said:


> Does anyone who may have lived downtown Chicago remember the classic gentleman's store called Mallards? I recall it was located near the financial district (LaSalle Street) above a Crate and Barrell store. You could really get some very well made items at a bit of a lower cost since the store wasn't paying super high rents like stores on the Magnificent Mile. In addition, the clerks really took time to learn your name and provide a real service. When an item came in that I had mentioned I was interested it, my clerk would set it aside for me and call me to drop by. You just don't get that kind of service anymore these days. RIP, Mallards.


I remember Mallard's, and did make some purchases there back in the day. I obviously am not as knowledgeable about the store's history as ROI is, but I remember it as being along the lines of a Joseph A. Bank. If I'm not mistaken, there also was one in Woodfield Mall.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

If nobody has already, I'd like to add George J. Good of Berkeley, CA, which was gone before I could appreciate it.


----------



## EasyGoing (Jun 24, 2007)

Zot! said:


> If nobody has already, I'd like to add George J. Good of Berkeley, CA, which was gone before I could appreciate it.


It was pretty garish as I remember, but this was back in the mid-90s.


----------



## Three Button (Apr 29, 2008)

In Chattanooga there was Hardie & Caudle (if I recall the name correctly) and, more briefly, Jonathans.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

*Richman Brothers*

While they've been gone for a few years, I sure do miss them. For those of us from the Greater Cleveland area, Richmans was a staple. They made most of their suits, pants and jackets right in downtown Cleveland. https://ech.cwru.edu/ech-cgi/article.pl?id=RBC


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

oldschoolprep said:


> Bunce Brothers was a leading purveyor of trad apparel to generations in Cleveland, Ohio and the surrounding Western Reserve area of Ohio. With stores in downtown Cleveland, Shaker Square and Orange, Bunce stocked all of the leading trad brands - Southwick, Linnett, Troy Shirtmakers, Allen Paine, Talbott, Alden and others in a multitude of colors and sizes. Picked up a great Trafalgar belt with a foxhead buckle in the early 1980's that I still have and wear.
> 
> Unfortunately, Bunce Brothers fell victim to the cruel hoax known as the 1990s democratization of the American workplace where people of all stripes can head off to work dressed as though they are preparing to wash and wax the MG or tend to the prize roses in the garden. As my father used to rhetorically ask - Son, do you want to dress like a member or a caddy? The choice was always obvious to me. Requiem in pace, Bunce Brothers!


Still remember when Woolworths closed the Richman Bros factory and outlets. Lots of great clothing history in Cleveland.


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

*Don't mean to be a boor, ...*

... for everyone using the Latin phrase for "Rest in Peace" or "May he rest in peace," the correct Latin is as follows: *Requiescat in pace.*

My high school Latin teacher would not have let that one pass.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Atlanta - Fischer's


----------



## nobody (Oct 26, 2007)

*Roots [not the Canadian chain]*

Growing up I got my "dress up" jackets and trousers at a shop called Roots, located in Summit, NJ (they has a shop in Morristown as well), and moved on to suits and ties after college. Hickey Freeman, Southwick, et al. I used the same salesman as my grandfather - a wonderful man named Bill who had a great eye for matching colors and patterns. In the mid 1990s, when Mr. Root became ill and eventually died, the shop closed down and was replaced by another mens store [I don't recall the name] which offered ventless Cornelianis, brash ties and such. Men were still spending money on suits, jackets, and ties, but apparently tastes change [much for the worse]. Pathetic as it may sound, I am still sad about this.


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> This is astonishing. I also grew up in Ottumwa, IA where my father and grandfather owned one of the Hub's competitors (I described our shop in an earlier post). As I was barely allowed to set foot in the Hub as a kid, I had no idea it, too, was such a tradly place. I though our shop had a lock on the look. Who knew the rolling hills of southeastern Iowa held such bastions of trad?
> 
> HL


I lived in Ottumwa (born there) and my dad went to the Hub. Later, he went to Cedar Rapids to a gentleman-custom tailor who had only one arm (Harold Hall?).


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I realize this is a revived thread that someone just recalled, but I hope others read these posts with the same amount of nostalgia that I just have. This recollection needs to be preserved in some sort of "stickie". Just my $.02
Tom


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I still remember Hunter Haig of New Haven which was located on Broadway, approx. halfway between the Yale Co-Op on Broadway and J Press on York Street, and priced about halfway between the two.
When they first opened about 1966, they did not carry suits only sport coats and trousers, plus shirts, ties, etc.. I still have a shetland tweed jacket from them which I still wear: wonderful 3-B sack with natural shoulders, no padding, hook vent - all the correct details + 3-1/4" lapels.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

I recall shopping at Mallards, they had some pretty nice things. I also remember shopping at Robert Vance in Oak Brook. As I recall, Robert Vance had a couple of nice stores.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

fishertw said:


> I realize this is a revived thread that someone just recalled, but I hope others read these posts with the same amount of nostalgia that I just have. This recollection needs to be preserved in some sort of "stickie". Just my $.02
> Tom


I second that. The list of truly, predominantly, or even largely Trad stores is growing shorter and shorter, hastened by so many things. When I have the urge to go virtual window shopping it is to the same half dozen or so places.


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

Some of the midwest stores mentioned were customers of mine, as I represented manufacturers of some the traditional lines. It was common to sell complimentary product lines as most of us were independent reps. The way it worked was if you sold a clothing line you made a trip for showing just that; fwith delivery in about six months. Then if you had,say, neckwear sportswear for the next season, a second tour of the territory was made to show those lines. 

I covered about eight midwest states and also did market weeks in New York two-four weeks per year.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

One place I remember in Rochester, NY, the first town I lived in during the mid-1970s, when I came to the US for graduate school: A men's shop named *Whillock Brothers* in the downtown area. I bought my first pair of ready-made grey flannel slacks from them, and I remember the salesman who helped me saying that if I had a navy blue blazer, I would now have a nice outfit to wear for an evening out. I told him that I had a blue blazer as well as a navy blue suit by Bill Blass and a mid-grey suit by Yves Saint-Laurent, the first two suits I had bought in America. He asked me if they were 100% wool, and I told him they were. He said that was good, I was well on my way to acquiring a working wardrobe. I had bought the suits from *Sibley's*, which was one of the two department stores in town; the other was *McCurdy's*. Perhaps there is someone in our forum who lived in Rochester in the seventies or eighties who might remember these shops.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jeez Louise, the way things seem to be going, in another couple of years our only viable retail options are going to be Amazon or some close proximity thereof! Sad, for sure.


----------



## Gempro2 (Jan 23, 2020)

McFarland's was another nice store in that area!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, the way things seem to be going, in another couple of years our only viable retail options are going to be Amazon or some close proximity thereof! Sad, for sure.


Surely we can keep O'Connell's going strong!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> Surely we can keep O'Connell's going strong!


Indeed O'Connell's is a valued source for so many of our sartorial needs. I would hate to have to sit here and inventory all the items I've purchased from O'Connell's since someone in the AAAC brotherhood introduced me to them so many years back.However, everything I've purchased from them has been an nonline or telephone purchase. They are a significant online presence and they will survive...I hope!


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

drpeter said:


> One place I remember in Rochester, NY, the first town I lived in during the mid-1970s, when I came to the US for graduate school: A men's shop named *Whillock Brothers* in the downtown area. I bought my first pair of ready-made grey flannel slacks from them, and I remember the salesman who helped me saying that if I had a navy blue blazer, I would now have a nice outfit to wear for an evening out. I told him that I had a blue blazer as well as a navy blue suit by Bill Blass and a mid-grey suit by Yves Saint-Laurent, the first two suits I had bought in America. He asked me if they were 100% wool, and I told him they were. He said that was good, I was well on my way to acquiring a working wardrobe. I had bought the suits from *Sibley's*, which was one of the two department stores in town; the other was *McCurdy's*. Perhaps there is someone in our forum who lived in Rochester in the seventies or eighties who might remember these shops.


New York state had a number of fine traditional retailers. One of the best just closed this year due to retirement of the owner, Don Rhoda: The Red Barn in suburban Rochester


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> Surely we can keep O'Connell's going strong!


Buy, Buy, Buy!!


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Old Road Dog said:


> New York state had a number of fine traditional retailers. One of the best just closed this year due to retirement of the owner, Don Rhoda: The Red Barn in suburban Rochester


I believe the main manufacturing plant for Hickey-Freeman was also in Rochester, among other major clothes makers.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

This thread got me to pondering, "So what are the stores that are trad, whether wholly, predominantly, or even just somewhat?" I did a search and could not find such a compilation, but I am known to be less than facile with such chores. Off the top of my head I thought of O'Connell's, Cable Car Clothiers, Eljo's, Hunter & Coggins, J. Press, and Ben Silver. Surely there are more! And there are places that offer things that many trads buy, especially in the areas of hunting and sailing items. Maybe this is better as a new thread, but the thought had already crept into this one.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

One of the last Gems left for menswear in Portland Oregon is John Helmer Haberdasher Inc. on SW Broadway. (Andy and a few of us met there a couple of years ago.)

With all the trouble we've had in downtown Portland I sure do hope that John can stay viable. Even though I don't need them I still purchase a half a dozen Gitman shirts from them yearly.

https://www.johnhelmer.com/


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

F. Ree's Company, Mt. Airey, NC, they have updated their name to reflect an expansion into women's clothing, as well as menswear, but they are still primarily menswear...they seem to be surviving!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> F. Ree's Company, Mt. Airey, NC, they have updated their name to reflect an expansion into women's clothing, as well as menswear, but they are still primarily menswear...they seem to be surviving!


A great friend of mine is/was a fast friend of F ("Flip") Rees. My friend is a retired community college president in Mr. Airey and spoke highly of the company. Also had a college friend from there in the 60's who bought all his clothes there. Had not thought of them in a while but just googled them and they do seem to be adapting to online and social media outreach. Seems that it is still family owned and operated.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> F. Ree's Company, Mt. Airey, NC, they have updated their name to reflect an expansion into women's clothing, as well as menswear, but they are still primarily menswear...they seem to be surviving!


I looked at their Facebook page. The things they had posted all look quite nice but certainly far outside the trad canon. We have a store in Austin, Hutson, that offers very nice things but, like F. Ree's, most of it will be geared towards more modern and higher end mainstream tastes.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> This thread got me to pondering, "So what are the stores that are trad, whether wholly, predominantly, or even just somewhat?" I did a search and could not find such a compilation, but I am known to be less than facile with such chores. Off the top of my head I thought of O'Connell's, Cable Car Clothiers, Eljo's, Hunter & Coggins, J. Press, and Ben Silver. Surely there are more! And there are places that offer things that many trads buy, especially in the areas of hunting and sailing items. Maybe this is better as a new thread, but the thought had already crept into this one.


I've done a good bit of business with Jim Hunter of Hunter an Coggins. He's a great clothier and a really nice person to boot. Carries lines from Bespoke to off the rack at fair prices and does a good business in online blazer sales. . Jim is in his 70's and I hope there are succession plans. Too many of these old line stores are headed by those of us "of a certain age". Seems there was a sticky early on in this forum with links to many of these stores.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fishertw said:


> A great friend of mine is/was a fast friend of F ("Flip") Rees. My friend is a retired community college president in Mr. Airey and spoke highly of the company. Also had a college friend from there in the 60's who bought all his clothes there. Had not thought of them in a while but just googled them and they do seem to be adapting to online and social media outreach. Seems that it is still family owned and operated.


'
For close to two decades I relied on an incredible gentleman, Johnny Bowman, at F. Ree's to advise me on and keep me current with my business dress wardrobe. I kept him advised of any changes in my dimensions/measurements and every spring and fall he would assemble and mail to me a few new suits/sport coats and odd trousers in my sizes for my consideration. I almost never sent his suggested rigs back, but rather proceeded to enjoy them greatly. Johnny B. was a very talented gentleman and a friend as well! I kinda miss hearing from him.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> '
> For close to two decades I relied on an incredible gentleman, Johnny Bowman, at F. Ree's to advise me on and keep me current with my business dress wardrobe. I kept him advised of any changes in my dimensions/measurements and every spring and fall he would assemble and mail to me a few new suits/sport coats and odd trousers in my sizes for my consideration. I almost never sent his suggested rigs back, but rather proceeded to enjoy them greatly. Johnny B. was a very talented gentleman and a friend as well! I kinda miss hearing from him.


Eagle, Were you ever in contact with Plylers Mens wear just down the road from Mt. Airey in Statesville? Joe Plyler had a wonderful store there until about four or five years ago and was one of the go to stores in the Carolinas for many folks like yourself. I attended MItchell College in Statesville in the mid 60's and worked for his competitor Jimmy Pharr of Pharrs Mens wear. Still have a photo around somewhere that was taken at a buying trip with him and Mrs Pharr to the Charlotte Merchandise Mart for the following years stock. Great memories of great stores.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fishertw said:


> Eagle, Were you ever in contact with Plylers Mens wear just down the road from Mt. Airey in Statesville? Joe Plyler had a wonderful store there until about four or five years ago and was one of the go to stores in the Carolinas for many folks like yourself. I attended MItchell College in Statesville in the mid 60's and worked for his competitor Jimmy Pharr of Pharrs Mens wear. Still have a photo around somewhere that was taken at a buying trip with him and Mrs Pharr to the Charlotte Merchandise Mart for the following years stock. Great memories of great stores.


During the mid to late 1970's I used to visit Mt Airey one or two times each year and F. Ree's was the only men's store I became familiar with in the area. They took such good care of me, I just didn't look any further. Then we just did our business through the mail and I kept an open account with them. From your post above, I wish I had expanded my horizons to include Plylers Men's Store. and perhapos others.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> During the mid to late 1970's I used to visit Mt Airey one or two times each year and F. Ree's was the only men's store I became familiar with in the area. They took such good care of me, I just didn't look any further. Then we just did our business through the mail and I kept an open account with them. From your post above, I wish I had expanded my horizons to include Plylers Men's Store. and perhapos others.


There is nothing wrong with loyalty to a retailer!


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Gempro2 said:


> McFarland's was another nice store in that area!


I remember McFarland's well, in Rochester. Very well-appointed. I think I bought some dress slacks from them, if memory serves.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

A fine men's shop that was in business in the eighties and nineties in Michigan and Illinois was called *Redwood and Ross*. I bought my first Harris Tweed jacket in their shop in East Lansing, MI, a gray tic-weave that fit me very nicely. They were usually in college towns, and their service was polite, considerate, and helpful. At their shop in Urbana, IL in the early nineties, I bought a bunch of dress slacks, sport coats and a couple of nice suits including a Prince of Wales glen check, when they were having a store-wide sale, with drastic reductions up to 80% off. I suspect the shop was going out of business. Their items do turn up on occasion on eBay.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

drpeter said:


> A fine men's shop that was in business in the eighties and nineties in Michigan and Illinois was called *Redwood and Ross*. I bought my first Harris Tweed jacket in their shop in East Lansing, MI, a gray tic-weave that fit me very nicely. They were usually in college towns, and their service was polite, considerate, and helpful. At their shop in Urbana, IL in the early nineties, I bought a bunch of dress slacks, sport coats and a couple of nice suits including a Prince of Wales glen check, when they were having a store-wide sale, with drastic reductions up to 80% off. I suspect the shop was going out of business. Their items do turn up on occasion on eBay.


Redwood and Ross had a couple of stores in WI also. They had some nice product and were reasonably priced.


----------



## suitman19 (Nov 11, 2013)

Redwood and Ross was around MUCH earlier than the 80's!!!

More like the early 1920's or 30's, it evolved from the Kalamazoo Pant Company.
My shop actually was opened by a former manager of a Redwood and Ross store!
Not only that - much of the stores hard fixture was part of that store!


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

suitman19 said:


> Redwood and Ross was around MUCH earlier than the 80's!!!
> 
> More like the early 1920's or 30's, it evolved from the Kalamazoo Pant Company.
> My shop actually was opened by a former manager of a Redwood and Ross store!
> Not only that - much of the stores hard fixture was part of that store!


Thanks for the clarification. I lived in East Lansing in the early eighties when I was a postdoctoral fellow at Michigan State University, and that was when I came to be a customer at Redwood and Ross. Very interesting to know that it was in operation from the 20s or 30s.

May I ask if your shop was actually the Redwood and Ross that was on Grand River Avenue in East Lansing?


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's a list of shops for Redwood and Ross, probably from the days when the chain was flourishing:

Redwood & Ross

1208 S. University
ANN ARBOR, MICH.

12 W. Michigan
BATTLE CREEK, MICH.

500 E. Kirkwood
BLOOMINGTON, IND.

519 E. Green
CHAMPAIGN, ILL.

1920 N. High St.
COLUMBUS, OHIO

205 E. Grand River
EAST LANSING, MICH.

26 S. Clinton
IOWA CITY, IOWA

639 State St.
MADISON, WI.

Home Office
300 E. Michigan
KALAMAZOO, MICH.

I also found this article about Mr Jim Rosenbaum who used to work in the building housing Redwood and Ross and the Kalamazoo Pant Company in the old days.

https://www.mlive.com/opinion/kalamazoo/2013/06/jim_rosenbaum_takes_a_birthday.html


----------



## walker1958 (9 mo ago)

drpeter said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I lived in East Lansing in the early eighties when I was a postdoctoral fellow at Michigan State University, and that was when I came to be a customer at Redwood and Ross. Very interesting to know that it was in operation from the 20s or 30s.
> 
> May I ask if your shop was actually the Redwood and Ross that was on Grand River Avenue in East Lansing?


----------



## walker1958 (9 mo ago)

I worked at both stores, one at Meridian Mall and the one on Grand River. Bill Keezer was the manager on Grand River. Worked around 1980-1982. great store, great place to work.


----------



## Oviatt (Jan 29, 2007)

San Marino, CA:
*Bill Winn
The Andover Shop*

Pasadena, CA:
*Atkinson's
At Ease
Carroll & Co.
Baine Williams
The Bloke
Gary Lund
Hackett's
Huggin's (for Weejuns and Topsiders)*

Los Angeles, CA:
*GB Harb & Son
Boshard Doughty
Oviatt's**

Alhambra, CA:
*Woodruff's








*
This gives some hope: How Small, Traditional Menswear Retailers are Surviving – Put This On


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

walker1958 said:


> I worked at both stores, one at Meridian Mall and the one on Grand River. Bill Keezer was the manager on Grand River. Worked around 1980-1982. great store, great place to work.


That coincides with the time period when I lived in East Lansing. I was there from Fall 1981-Late Summer 1983, when I left for a teaching position in Wisconsin.


----------

